
Why Cyberpunk as a genre is so steeped with Japanese imagery and references - luu
https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1138085340735070209
======
tastroder
just in case anybody else has a hard time following the twitter thread format
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1138085340735070209.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1138085340735070209.html)

